# Music magazine availability?



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

We will be moving to Dubai on Friday from the UK and my teenage daughter is music mad and is gutted that she may not be able to get her beloved Kerrang magazine there. We lived in China for a number of years and getting English magazines was particularly difficult so we set up a number of subscriptions. Does anyone know if we can get Kerrang mag to make sure i get some brownie points?

Thanks


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

There is one online forum for music mainly rock (like Kerrang) in Dubai, Phride.com - Dubai's Music Community

Very small rock scene but growing.

But to answer your question, I found Kerrang at the library at Spinney's near Burjuman so yes you might be able to find a few copies here and there.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is a huge bookshop in Dubai mall, forget the name but on the top floor opposite Sharif DG. The have loads of English magazines and should have it in.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As Ozzy says, there is a growing live music scene here, with a number of local rock bands too. Get her a copy of Time out for info about gigs & bands, listen to Zahra on Dubai Eye on Saturday evenings at 8.00pm for info about the local scene and bands in town.

Local rock bands include Nikotin, Asking Alexandria (signed & touring US but members from UAE), Juliana Down & Nervecell. (Most have Facebook & MySpace pages so she can check them out now. The radio show above also.)

In recent years we have had the Desert Rock Festival, although the promoters have announced that they aren't staging it this year. More and more well known band are playing in Dubai and Abu Dhabi each year, so your daughter won't be starved of live music.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Brilliant thanks for all the info she is feeling happier now she wont miss on hers mags, now anyone got any clout to bring Vampire Weekend, You Me at Six or fall out boy to Dubai.....;-).


----------

